# New memory card for 80D and 7D Mark II



## tomcat (Jul 16, 2016)

I am still using older SD memory cards in these two cameras (San disk Extreme Pro 95MB/s 16GB). 
I´d like to upgrade to 64GB. 
Which one should I buy? 
Fast, but affordable. 

In the Canon 7D Mark II an CF card with 160MB/s from San disk 32GB is my "working horse", but sometimes I need the second card.

I read, you can use an microSDXC UHS-II U3 with an adapter as well as an SDXC card? True? 
Is it sensefull to buy an UHS II card and use just the lower UHS I speed performance?
Would be the SanDisk Extreme Pro 95MB/s 64GB an good solution, or the Transcend Ultimate SDXC 64GB UHS II ?


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Jul 16, 2016)

There is no advantage in using UHS-II cards in cameras only supporting UHS-I. the less you want to purchase a camera with UHS-II soon, you better spend your money on "UHS-I U3" cards as the link below.

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/824149-REG/SanDisk_SDSDXPA_064G_A75_Extreme_Pro_64GB_SDHC_SDXC.html


----------



## RGF (Jul 18, 2016)

One question I wonder about is which type of cards will the next generation of cameras use. Yes CFast, but what about lower level cameras that current use SD cards and probably will stick to them.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 18, 2016)

I'd go for a inexpensive SD card. It really does not matter which SD card you purchase, you will only be able to write at 10 MB/sec once the card has been filled and formatted. People get fooled all the time by the specs for SD cards. The specification is for a new unused fully erased card, the write speed drops because a block of cells that had any data in them must first be erased before new data can be written. That process is slow. You can do a low level format to erase the card every time you use the card. It will last about 500 of those cycles.


----------



## RGF (Jul 18, 2016)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I'd go for a inexpensive SD card. It really does not matter which SD card you purchase, you will only be able to write at 10 MB/sec once the card has been filled and formatted. People get fooled all the time by the specs for SD cards. The specification is for a new unused fully erased card, the write speed drops because a block of cells that had any data in them must first be erased before new data can be written. That process is slow. You can do a low level format to erase the card every time you use the card. It will last about 500 of those cycles.



500 cycles is a lot of cycles. That is nearly 1 1/2 years of shooting every day.

If you do a low level format, does that make the card "new"?


----------



## Pancho (Jul 18, 2016)

http://www.cameramemoryspeed.com/canon-7d-mark-ii/fastest-sd-cf-card-comparison/

There is no interest, even big drawback, to use UHSII cards in cameras that not support it.
The best way with SD Card is to stay with the Sandisk Extrem Pro UHSI 95MBps.

And yes, a low level format is needed every time the capacity of the SD Card has been written. With a low level format, the card retrieves its original characteristics.


----------



## Hector1970 (Jul 22, 2016)

I use these Transcend cards in the 7D II and they work well.
I do alot of sports shooting at high frame rates and it handles it well.
I find myself that Sandisk Cards are not that robust. I have a number of cards with bits missing or split in two.
My transcend cards are still intact.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Transcend-Ultimate-Class-UHS-I-Memory/dp/B00AFTV3FC/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1469192219&sr=8-3&keywords=Transcend++64GB


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Jul 22, 2016)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I'd go for a inexpensive SD card. It really does not matter which SD card you purchase, you will only be able to write at 10 MB/sec once the card has been filled and formatted. People get fooled all the time by the specs for SD cards. The specification is for a new unused fully erased card, the write speed drops because a block of cells that had any data in them must first be erased before new data can be written. That process is slow. You can do a low level format to erase the card every time you use the card. It will last about 500 of those cycles.


The guaranteed minimum write speed is 10MB / s for "UHS-I U1". For Cards "UHS-I U3" guaranteed minimum write speed becomes 30MB / s at worst, but reaches higher speed peaks. Would be equivalent to Class 30. Therefore the recording speed nomenclature for SD cards will switch to V30.

https://www.sdcard.org/consumers/choices/speed_class/index.html

I always format my SD cards with the "low level format", and they last for several years anyway.


----------

